# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  قصة مريم بنت عمران عليها السلام

## سمير عبد الخالق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ربّ اشرح لي صدري ويسّر لي أمري 
وردت قصة مريم عليها السلام كاملة في السورة التي سميت باسمها سورة 
مريم, والايات الكريمات التي تناولت قصتها انحصرت ما بين 23 - 35 

تنحدر السيدة البتول مريم عليها السلام من أبوين مؤمنين عمران وحنّة, , فأمها حنة وكانت عاقراً لا تنجب , أطفالا وأبوها عمران بن آثان. 
مرت سنوات الحرمان على حنة وزوجها عمران , سنوات تراوحت بين الآلام والآمال, الآلام آلام الحرمان , فقد كانت تتألم أشد الألم كلما رأت طفلا تحتضنه أمه بين ذراعيها, وتغمره بعواطفها وحنانها, وكانت أحيناً كثيرة تبكي وأبصارها شاخصة الى السماء , الى الله تبارك وتعالى داعيةً مولاها عزوجل وجل وسائلة اياه بأن يرزقها الولد وقد بللت خديها بدموع الأمل والرجاء بأن يستجيب لدعاءها, هكذا والى هذا الحد من الرقة في العاطفة والأمل بالانجاب وصلت وبلغت.
وكما في الحديث فانّ الله عزوجل اذا أحبّ عبداً أحبّ دعاءه والحاحه في الدعاء, وكم أمضت حنة أم مريم من ليالٍ ساهرة تتعبّدُ وتتهجّدُ, تصلي بضراعة وشفاعةٍ, وتسألُ ربها عزوجل أن يمنّ عليها بالولد. 
ولأنّ الله تبارك وتعالى حق ووعده الحق بأن يستجيب لدعوة المضطر اذا دعاه فقد استجاب لدعاءها, وتحمل حملها الأول, فتستقبل ما منّ الله عليها من نعمة الحمل استقبالا منقطع النظير أذهب عنها كل معاناتها من غمٍّ وهمٍّ, وملأت الفرحة جوانب قلبها قبل حياتها, لتشرق الابتسامة على وجهها في كل قسماته, في عينيها وعلى ثغرها ومنطوق لسانها الشاكر دوما لآلاء الله عزوجل وأنعمه فتخرُّ ساجدة لله تبارك وتعالى شكراً وعرفاناً, وحين رفعت رأسها قالت قول الله تبارك وتعالى:
ربّ اني نذرتُ لكَ ما في بطني مُحَرّراً فتقبّلْ مني انكَ أنتَ السميعُ العليمُ
نعم هكذا هو ديدنُ العباّد الزُهّاد الشاكرين لأنعم الله عزوجل , وقد كانت حنة عابدة متبتلة, وثيقة الصلة بالله عز وجل, شديدة الشفافية الروحانية, فلما استجاب الله سبحانه وتعالى لضراعتها بالحمل نذرت وليدها خادما للهيكل, شكراً لله على نعمه وعظيم فضله.
وتمرُّ أيام الحمل وشهوره والسعادة تغمر حياة حنة الأم الصابرة الشاكرة , والهناء يرفرف بجناحيه في أجواء الدار الذي يضم جنيناً ينمو في رحم أمه.
ولكن تشاء قدرة الله تبارك وتعالى أن يختار الى جواره زوجها عمران قبل أن يُكحّلَ عينيه برؤية باكورة انتاجه.
وكم تمّنت حنة أن يمُدّ الله تعالى في أجلها ليرى زوجها  ثمرة زرعه , ولكنها مشيئة الله تبارك وتعالى ولا رادّ لقضاء الله عزوجل وقدره, ولا معقِّبَ لحكمه سبحانه وتعالى الأرأفُ على عباده من الأم على وليدها, ومع وفاة زوجها تنكفيء حنة على نفسها تُواسيها بما وهبها الله عزوجل من نعمة الحمل وحركة الجنين.
ويأتي أوان الوضع , ويشتد بها المخاض, ثم وضعت حملها وكان المولود على عكس ما تمنّت, كان أنثى, فأبدت بعض الأسف والعذر قائلةً قول الله تبارك وتعالى:
ربّ اني وضعْتُها أنثى واللهُ أعلمُ بما وضَعضتْ وليس الذكرُ كالأنثى , واني سميتُها مريمَ واني أُعيذُها بكَ وذُرّيتَها منَ الشيطانِ الرجيمِ
وهنا نتوقف عند هذه الآية الكريمة فقط لنوّضح أمراً مهماً أو خطئا مهماً يقع فيه الكثير من الناس, اذ للوهلة الأولى يعتقد بعض الناس أنّ قول حنّة بأنّ ليس الذكر والأنثى هو تفريق بين الذكر والأنثى, ولكن المعنى هنا على عكس ما يتصوّرُهُ البعض, فالمعنى هنا يُشيرُ الى أنّ الذكر عندما يكون في خدمة الهيكل يختلف كثيراً عن الأنثى لنفس السبب, فخدمة الذكر لأماكن العبادة ليس كخدمة الأنثى, اذ الذكر أجلدُ وأصبرُ من الأنثى على تحمُّل مشاق العناية بأماكن العبادة والتفرغ لشئونها ومهامها.
في المقابل حنّة لها أخت يُقالُ أنّ اسمها الياصبات , ومنهم من قال أنّ اسمها ايشاع, ولسنا هنا في معرض الاسم بقدر ما نحن في معرض أنّ اختها تكون زوجة النبي زكريا عليه الصلاة والسلام, وأيضا كانت عاقراً كأختها تماما لا تنجبُ أطفالا, وما أن وضعت الأم مولودتها مريم حتى وفّت بنذرها وحملتها في لفائفها الى الهيكل لخدمته, وكانت أمها وخالتها وزوج خالتها زكريا عليه الصلاة والسلام يتناوبون على خدمتها ورعايتها , وكان لزوج خالتها النصيب الأكبر في رعايتها اذ لم يكن ليفارقها من صباحٍ او مساء, لقد كان يرى فيها عوضاً عمّا فيه من حرمان الولد, ولله عزوجل في ذلك حكمة جليلة وحده سبحانه وتعالى يعلمها, وأيُّ حكمة, فالجمع الذي كان يلتف حول الطفلة مريم عليها السلام ويُغدِثُ عليها من عطفه وحنانه لم يكن سوى أدوات ووسائل سخرها الله عزوجل, لقوله تعالى:
فتقبّلها ربُّها بقبولٍ حسَنِ وأنبتها نباتاُ حسناً  
وتمر الآيام تعقبها الشهور والسنون ومريم عليها السلام تنمو وتكبر وتتألق نوراً وتتوهجُ ضِياءً, ومنذ سنواتها الأولى ورجال الهيكل يتسابقون على خدمتها طاعةً لله عزوجل, كل يردُ أنْ يحظى بهذا الشرف العظيم, فقال زكريا عليه الصلاة والسلام: أنا زوج خالتها, وأنا أحقُّ برعايتها وكفالتها, فقالوا: لنقترعَ اذن, عندها ذهبوا الى نهرٍ جارٍ وألقوْا أقلامهم (وهي ألواح خشبية صغيرة تحمل اسم كل واحد من المقترعين) وتشاء قدرة الله تعالى أن تغرق جميع الأقلام عدا قلم زكريا عليه الصلاة والسلام, فما كان من المقترعين الا الاذعان للمشيئة الالهية, وبذلك حظيَ زكريا عليه الصلاة والسلام بكفالة ورعاية مريم عليها السلام, وهذا قوله سبحانه وتعالى: وكفّلها زكريا
عند ذلك وبعد أن وقع الاختيار على زكريا عليه الصلاة والسلام برعاية مريم عليها السلام ابتنى لها مكاناُ عالياً خاصاً بها داخل الهيكل لتتعبّد فيه وتتفرغ لعبادة الله عزوجل, واتخذ له سُلَّماً من خشبٍ يصعد عليه ليتفقدها ويرى احتياجاتها حتى اذا غادرها يطوي السلم ويؤؤويه في مكانه زيادةً منه عليه الصلاة والسلام في الحرص, وامعاناً منه في المحافظة عليها, حتى اذا اشتدَّ عودُها , ونضجت أنوثتها شأن أترابها, وتفتحت أكمام زهرة ايمانها بالله عزوجل يزداد حرص زكريا عليه الصلاة والسلام ورعايته لها, خاصةً بعدما دخل عليها ذات يومٍ ففوجىء عند دخوله عليها بوجود فاكهة شهية في غير أوانه فخاف عليها خوفا شديدا أن يكون من أحدٍ غيره من رجال الهيكل من الذين كانوا يتسابقون على خمتها ورعايتها, قد دخل عليها المحراب, فقال متسائلا اياها سؤالا مشوباً بالجوع قوله الله تعالى:
يا مريمَ أنّى لكِ هذا
فابتسمت البتول الطاهرة المطهرة مريم عليها السلام وقالت قوله تعالى:
هوَ من عندِ الله, انّ اللهَ يرزُقُ منْ يشاءُ بغيرِ حساب
عندها سكت زكريا عليه الصلاة والسلام سكوت المتحيِّرُ المتردِّدُ, ومع تكرار هذا المشهد له لأكثر من مرّةٍ, كما في قوله تعالى:
كلما دخلَ زكريا عليها المحرابَ وجَدَ عندَها رزقاً
فيُكرر لها عليه الصلاة والسلام نفس السؤال, ولا يحظى منها عليها السلام الا نفس الجواب, فوجدها زكريا عليه السلام فرصة وهو في أطهر مكان وأقدس بقعة, فأحسّ برهبة المكان في المحراب, والتجلي الدائم من الله تعالى, والعطاء غير المجذوذ, عندها تضرّع الى الله عزوجل وقال قوله تعالى:
ربّ اني وهَنض العظمُ مني واشتعَلَ الرأسُ شيباً ولم أكنْ بدعائك ربي شقيِّياً* واني خفتُ المواليَ من ورائي وكانتْ امرأتي عاقراً فهبْ لي من لدُنكَ وليّاً * يرثُني ويرثُ آلَ يعقوبَ , واجعله ربّ رضِّياً 
فاستجاب الله عزوجل دعاءه وأوحى اليه:
يا زكريا انا نُبشرُّكَ بغلامٍ اسمُهُ يَحيي لم نجعلً لهُ من قبلُ سمّيّاً
وهنا تستوقفنا هذه الآية العظيمة لنُبيِّنَ للقراء الأعزاء بأنّ الله عزوجلّ من أطلقَ على يحَيي عليه الصلاة والسلام اسمه الذي لم يحمله انسانٌ قطٌّ قبله 
وحين تلقى زكريا عليه الصلاة والسلام البشرى الغالية, تنبّهَ من سبحةِ النفس والروحِ في علياءِ الآمال والأمنيات, وراجعَ نفسَهُ فقال قوله تعالى: 
قال ربّ أنّى يكونُ لي غُلامٌ وكانت امرأتي عاقراً وقدْ بلغت من الكِبَرِ عِتِيّاً 
فيأتيه الجواب الالهي:
قال كذلِكَ قال ربّكَ هوَ عليّ هيّنٌ وقد خلقْتُكَ من قبلُ ولم تكُ شيئاً 
فسقط عليه الصلاة والسلام الى الأرض في سجودِ طويلِ يُسبِّحُ بحمد الله وعيناه تفيضُ بالدمع فتبلل لحيته وكأنه في غشية, ثم رفع رأسه , وقال قوله تعالى: قالّ ربَ اجعل لي آية
اجعل لي علامة  ليّ وللناس من أهلي ومواليَّ وأصحابي, فأوحى الله عزوجل اليه : قال آيتُكَ ألاَّ تُكَلِّمَ الناسَ ثلاثَ ليالٍ سوِّيّاً 
كل هذا وزكريا عليه الصلاة والسلام لا يزال في المحراب, محراب مريم عليها السلام, ولما أخذ عليه الصلاة والسلام حظّهُ من الموقف الجليل خرج من المحراب على قومه يدعوهم بالاشارة الى تسبيح الله عزوجل بكرةً وعشيّة,شكراً لله عزوجل على ما أولاه من نعمة الولد.
فخرج على قومهِ , من المحرابِ فأوحى اليهمْ أنْ سبِّحوا بُكرةً وعشِيّاً 
وتمتْ كلمة ُ ربّكَ صدقاً وعدلاً, فأصلح الله عزوجل لزكريا عليه الصلاة والسلام زوجَهُ فحملت ثم وضعت يَحيي عليه الصلاة والسلام الذي سمّاهُ الله عزوجل , والذي جاءَهُ الأمر منذ ولادته, كما في قوله تعالى:
يا يَحييَ خُذِ الكتابَ بقوّةٍ, وآتيناهُ الحكمَ صبيّاً * وحناناً من لدّنا وزكاةً, وكانَ تقيّاً* وبَرّاً بوالديْهِ ولمْ يكنْ جبّاراً عصيّاً* وسلامٌ عليهِ يومَ وُلِدَ ويومَ يموتُ ويومَ يُبْعثُ حيّاً 
نعود الى البتول السيدة مريم عليها السلام والتي لا تزال في عزلتها في المحراب تؤدي فرض ربها عزوجل بالعبادة والخدمة, لا تأبه لشيءٍ من دنيا البشر, فما توفر لها من الرعاية الالهية من كل وجوهها يجعلها تسمو الى العلياء في رضوان الله عزوجل ورحابه الطاهر تفيض عليها رحمة الله عزوجل مقرونة باليمن والخير والبركات.
وذات يومٍ وهي تثحلّقُ في أجواء الروحانيات , وتسمو بعيدة عن كل عن الماديات , وكأنها طيفٌ من الأطياف مع ملائكة الرحمن عليهم من الله عزوجل أفضل الصلوات وأتم التسليم, وحالها بلسان رطب بالذكر والتسبيح لربّ كريم مجيد , وبقلب معلق بعليين, اذ اتاها جبريل عليه الصلاة والسلام بصورة بشرية, فتنبّهت على حركة من خلفها, فاذا هي بانسان من وراءها لم يسبق لها أن راته من قبل, ولا تعرف كيف اقتحم عليها خلوتها في محرابها, فاستعاذت بالله عزوجل منه حتى وان كان تقّيا صالحا, اذ على حسب مقياس مفهوم البشر المحدود أنه اذا اقتحم أحد خلوة امرأة فهو بلا شك ليس تقيا ولا صالحا, ولو أنها تدرك أنه ملك مرسل من الله عزوجل , لما استعاذت منه, ولكن ما يُدريها أنه كذلك عليه الصلاة والسلام:
أعوذ بالرحمن منك انْ كنت تقيّاً
فهدّأ جبريل عليه الصلاة والسلام من روعها وقال لها لا تخافين, ما أنا الا رسولٌ من عند الله عزوجل أرسلني اليك لأهبّ لك طفلاً سيكون له شأنٌ عظيم, كما في قوله تعالى:
انما أنا رسولُ ربّكِ لأهبَ لكِ غلاماً زكّيّاً
وما أن سمعت الاية الكريمة حتى ازداد خوفها واضطرابها وهلعها عن ذي قبل, وسألته : كيف هذا وأنا التي لا زلت بتولٌ عذراء ولم يلمسني بشر ولستُ معاذ الله بغيّاً؟ اذ الناموس في البشر وقانون الحياة يقضي على غير ما يخبرها به جبريل عليه الصلاة والسلام, كقوله تعالى:
أنى يكونُ لي ولدٌ ولم يمسَسْني بشرٌ ولم أكُ بغِيّأً 
فأجابها عليه الصلاة والسلام , وأين الاستحالة بتحقيق أمر كهذا ,وأمره عزوجل بين الكاف والنون, واذا قضى أمراً وأراد شيئا ان يقول له كن فيكون, وما هذا الغلام الا علامة كبرى على درب الهداية للمؤمنين يسير, وعلى درب الرحمة للمعذبين في الأرض ليخلصهم من براثن الظلم والجهل ومن نير العبودية, الا لله وحده لا شريك له, وما ارادته سبحانه وتعالى في أمر كهذا الا أمراً محكومٌ بمشيئة الله عزوجل , ومكتوب في اللوح المحفوظ منذ الأزل, وهذا ما تجلى في قوله تعالى:
قال كذلِكِ قال ربُّكِ هوَ عليَّ هيِّنٌولنجعلَهُ آيةً للناسِ ورحةً منّا , وكان أمراً مقضِيّاً
وعندما أيقنت مريم عليها السلام بانّ جبريل عليه الصلاة والسلام ما هو الا رسول الله تعالى اليها حتى أذعنت عليها السلام لأمر الله عزوجل وقضاءه وارادته , وبعد أن ادى جبريل عليه السلام مهمته غابَ عنْ ناظريْها ليتركها في واقعِ جديدِ وأمر عتيد لم تحسَبُ له حساباً يوما ما, فطافت في ذهنها أفكارٌ شتى, ونازعتها الوساوس, واوجست في نفسها خيفة لم تهعدها من قبل, وهي تتخيّلُ ما يمكن أن ان يكون حالها, وماذا ستتقوّلُ الناس عنها, وهي العفيفة الطاهرة المطهرة, العابدة التقية الصالحة, هكذا يعرفها أهلها, وهكذا يعرفها الناس قاطبةً, وطالما أنها ستنجب طفلا ولم يسبق لها الزواج, اذن فلا بدّ أن تُتهم في عرضها, ولا بدّ أن يجُرح شرفها, ولا بدّ أن تُثلَمُ براءتها ثُلماً لا ينفعُ معه دفاعٌ ولا معارضةٌ , حتى ولا مكابرة, لقد بدت حائرة مترددة قلقة مضطربة, لا تستقر على حالٍ او وضعٍو تقومُ وتقعدُ, تمشي وتقفُ, تنظر الى أعلى ثم تطرق الى أسفل, عيناها زائغتان, ودموعها غزيرة مدرارةٌ حرّى, خاصّة كلما عادت بذهنها الى تذكر الواقعة, ولم يصرفها عن هذا الا تحلقها في أجواء الملأ الأعلى مترفعة عن حِطَّةُ الدنيا وماديّةُ الارض, وقد أسلمت أمرها الى الله عزوجل ومشيئته النافذة. 
هكذا مرّت عليها أشهر الحمل في معاناة قاسية جدا لم تعد معها تطيق حتى نفسها, لم تعد تريد رؤية احداً من الناس أو حتى يروها, ولتحقيق ذلك فقد قرّرت الخروج من بيت المقدس الى مسقط رأسها في الناصرة لتعتزل عن الناس في بيت ريفي مدّعيّةً المرض والتعب كهروب من الناس الى الذات تنتظر قضاء الله عزجل. 
وجاء اليوم الموعود, ويحين أوان الوضع, وتدنو اللحظة الحاسمة في اختيارها للأمر الجلل, وتخرج عليها السلام من بيتها ووحدتها تهيمُ على وجهها, لا تدري وجهتها وقد بلغتهمومها ووساوسها ذروتها, حتى اذا أوت على مكان مكانٍ مقفرٍ أجرد عند جذع نخلةٍ يابسةٍ اذ جاءها المخاض , وهي بحالة نفسية وجسدية يُرثى لها لم تستطع مع آلامها حراكاُ , مما اضطرت أن تبقى مكانها, فهوّنَ الله عزوجل عليها معاناتها بوضع طفلها عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام, ونظرت اليه في اشفاقٍ وحنانأ, ويومها تمنت الموت على أن تقف هذا الموقف وتتهم بشرفها وبراءتها, وغاصت عيناها بالدموع وقد خرجت الثمرة من مكنون الرحم الى عالم الوجود, ونعم الثمرة هذه ونعم الحامل والمحمول, وسبحان الخلاق العظيم من أمره بين الكاف والنون, وقالت في أسىً وحسرةً قوله تعالى:
يا ليتني مِتُّ قبلَ هذا وكنتُ نسْياً منسِيّاً 
وجاءها صوتً رقيقً لطيفً من أعلى , فسكن بعض ثورتها على ذاتها, وشعرت أنها في حمى حِصْنٍ وملاذٍ امين لا تتخلى عنها في الشدة, فناداها من تحتها ألا تحزني قدٍ جعلً ربكِ تحتكِ سرِّيّاً* وهُزّي اليكِ بجِذْعِ التنخلةِ تُساقطْ عليكِ رُطَباً جنِّنياً* فكلي واشربي وقّري عينا
فكان عليها هذا القول الكريم بردا وسلاماً هدّاَ من روعها وخوفها وقلقها , واطمأنت , وزادها اطمئناناً صوت الهاتف يقول:
واما تَريِنَّ أحداً من البشرِ فقولي اني نذرتُ للرحمنِ صوماً فلنْ أُكلّمَ اليومَ انسيّأً 
وتلوذ عليها السلام بحمى الرحمن الذي اصطفاها على نساء العالمين, فطّهرها المولى عزوجل من الدنس, وبرّأها من الخطيئة والاتهام, ونشّأها على عينه سبحانه وتعالى آيةً من آيات القداسة, 
حملت عليها السلام وليدها العظيم في لُفافته, وعادت الى قريتها في الناصرة, وأتت به قومها, وذاع الخبر وشاع , وبدأ المرجفون المتقوّلون يقولون: تعالوا انظروا الى مريم وقد سقطت في وحل الخطيئة والمعصية, سقطت من علياء الطهر والكرامة الى حضيض الدنس والرذيلة, وعلت أصواتهم لتكون ضجيجا, ثمّ واجههوها بالثورة عليها والانتقاص منها وازدراءها فقالوا لها: هل ما كان منك من الطهر والتبتل والقداسة ستاراً خادعاً زائغاً؟
وقال لها آحرون في شيء من الاشفاق: ما عرفنا أباك عمران الا مثالا للطهر والعفة فهو صاحب أصلابنا, وامك حنة لم تقل عن أبوك شأناً فقد كانت موضع تقديرنا واخترامنا, يا آسفاً عليك يا مريم, لقد ضيّعتِ أصالة الجذور الطيبة الكريمة في متاهات الهوى, وهذا ما تجلى في قوله تعالى:
يا مريمَ لقدْ جِئْتِ شيئاً فرّيَاً * يا أختً هارون ما كان أبوكِ امرأ سوءٍ وما كانتٍ أمُّكِ بغِيّاً
هذا ما كانت تخشاه البتول العذراء عليها السلام, ولجل هذه الاتهامات كانت قد تمنّت الموت على أن تقف بين قومها موقفاً كهذا, ولكنها الآن أكثر صلابةً وقوةً بعدما اطمئنت على أنذ الله معها ولم يُسلمها لهؤلاء المتقولون, لذا نجدها وقد تحمّلت كل هذا الهجوم العنيف بصبرٍ وجلَدٍ, ولم تنبس ببنت شفة امتثالا لأمر الله عزوجل , بل كظمت غيظها, وطوت جناحها على سرها, ثمّ أشارت الى وليدها, وهنا ازداد الناقمون عليها ثورةً, والمستفسرون هياجاً واضطراباً, لاعتقادهم بأنها عليها السلام تسخر منهم وتستهزىء بهم, وتستصغر شأنهم, هم ينتظرون تبريرا منها وهي تشير لهم ب الى طفلٍ وليد فغي أسبوعه الثاني يمشي, لكنهم لم يلبثوا أن أخرسهم الله عزوجل وأبهتم عندما أنطق الله تعالى الطفل عيسى بن مريم عليهما السلام ليُبرأ أمه من التهم التي القاها عليها قومها, فقال قوله تعالى:
اني عبدُ الله آتانيَ الكتابَ وجعلني نبيّاً * وجعلني مباركاً أين ما كنتُ وأوصاني بالصلاةِ والزكاةِ ما دُمتُ حيّاً * وبرّاً بوالدتي ولم يجعلني جبّاراً شقيّاً * والسلامُ عليّ يومَ وُلِدْتُ ويومَ أموتُ ويومَ أُبْعَثُ حيّاً
فأذعن اكثرهم لقول الله عزوجل لما فيه من دليل براءة مريم عليها السلام من التهم الني نسبت اليها ظلما وبهتانا وجهلا, واصغوا بقلوبهم وعقولهم الى الحجة الدامغة التي لا تقبلُ الجدل. 
لكن قلة قليلة كفرت جهلاً وظلما, وركبت رؤوسها وظلت على ولاءها لشيطانها, ذلك مون يتهم مريم عليها السلام اليوم بالسوء ويتهمها بالزنا بعد تبرئتها يكون كفر بالقرآن الكريم, ومن يكفر بالقرآن فقد كفر.  
انّ السيدة مريم قبل حملها بعيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام كانت مخطوبة لشابٍ اسمه يوسف النجار, ولقد وقف معها موقفاً مشرفاً خلال محنتها كلها ولم يتخلى عنها أبدا, بل كان يدافع عنها بكل ثقة مقتنعاً بما جُبِلت عليه, وما أُختيرت له, ظلّ وفيّاً لها ملازماً اياها.
وحين أعطى الحاكم الروماني هيرودوس أوامره بقتل جميع أطفال بني اسرائيل المولودين حديثا بناءً على مفادة أفاد بها الكهان والعرافون بميلاد طفل من سلالة داوود عليهما الصلاة والسلام يرثُ الملك, شأنه شأن فرعون مع موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام, عندها حمل يوسف النجار مريم وطفلها عليهما السلام فاراً بهما الى مصر, في مكان آمنٍ لا يصلهم اليه أحد وصفه القرآن الكريم بقوله: الى ربوةٍ ذاتِ قرارٍ ومَعينِ , فأقاموا بها زمناً, حتى اذا هدأ الطلب على المواليد وانتهى الأمر عادوا جميعا الى الناصرة. 
وهناك في الناصرة عاشت مريم راعيةً لابنها عليهما السلام, حتى اذا بلغ من العمر اثني عشر عاماً سافرت به الى بيت المقدس لحضور احدى المناسبات الدينية, وكان وعيه عليه السلام أكبر من سنه بما آتاه الله عزوجل من الفهم والادراك, وبما وهبه من ذكاءٍ وقّادٍو وفصاحة لسانٍ وبيان كلام, لقد كان عليه السلام رجلا ناضجا في سن مبكرة, غير خاضع لنواميس البشر المتعارف عليه, ولم تأخذه مظاهر المدينة المقدسة, او تستحوذ عليه بما فيها من زحامٍ وعمرانٍ وحركةٍ ولهوٍ وزينة, ويومها انفلت عليه السلام من يد أمه وقصد الهيبكل ليجالس كبار الأحبار والعلماء وناقشهم وحاورهم, وقال أقوالاً لم يألفوها, فمال بعضهم اليه, وزجره أكثرهم, الا أنه أفحمهم جميعا وأعجزهم, وبعدما اقام عليهم الحجة عاد الى أمه التي لم تتوانى عن تعنيفه بفعلته تلك, فاستقبل تعنيفها له بكل أدب واحترام وتقدير, وأخبرها عما كان من شأنه في الهيكل, وحواره مع كبار العلماء, فنصحته بالتوقف عن مثل ذلك خشيةً عليه ورفقا به, لعلمها ما في نفوس الكهان والأحبار من غلوهم في المعتقد, لكنّه عليه السلام أبى الاذعان وأبى الا قول مقولة الحق. 
وما أن بلغ الثلاثين من عمره الشريف حتى صدّعَ لأمر الله عزوجل, وحمل أعباء الرسالة, وانطلق يُبَشّرُ بالكلمة في كل مكان, لم يترك جمعاً الا أتاه, ولا نادياً الا ولجه, ولا قريةً الا ونزل بها, وتبعه بعض الناس من التلاميذ النجباء, فقهوا دعوته واستوعبوها, وأعانوه في اذاعتها في كل الأوساط, وقد أطلق الله عزوجل عليهم الحواريون.
في هذه الأثناء شعر البعض من أحبار (علماء) اليهود بفقدان نفوذهم ومراكزهم, وزلزلة كيانهم ومواقعهم, الأمر الذي قادهم لأن يسعوا بالوشاية عند الحاكم الروماني بيلاطس, وأخذوا يشوهون صورته عليه السلام ويدّعون أنه ساحرٌ مشعوذ, واتهموه اتهامات ظالمة باطلة كأن قالوا له: انه يُبرىء الأعمى والاكمه والابرص , ويُحيي الموتى بالدجل والافتراء, ويسعى في الارض الفساد, لأجل ذلك لا بدّ من الخلاص منه والقضاء عليه قبل أن يستشري أمره ويستفحل شأنه.
لقد أيد الله عزوجل عيسى عليه السلام بأن جعله لا يستقر في مكان ولا يهدأ , يطوف في أنحاء البلاد شرثاً وغرباً مبشراً وداعياص الى عبادة الله الواحد القهار الها واحدا لا شريك له, وما أن أدرك أنه مطاردٌ وملاحقٌ من قبل السلطة الحكمة الظالمة حتى زاد من تنقله وتخفيه, ولكن كان هناك واحدا من حوارييه ويدعى يهوذا الأسخريوطي ضعيف الايمان, سقيم الوجدان, عليل الروح, فسعى الى الحاكم والأحبار, فدلهم على مكانه المتخفي فيه, ونال على تلك الوشاية والخيانة دراهم معدودة لا تسمن ولا تغني عن جوع, وثمناً لخيانته الدنيئة وبدلا من أن يمسك الجنود ببعيسى عليه السلام في مكان اختفاءه قبضوا على يهوذا نفسه, عندما ألقى الله عزوجل شبه عيسى عليه السلام على يهوذا الذي أذهلته المفاجأ وأخرسته عن الكلام, فما استطاع أن ينبس ببنت شفة, ورفع الله عزوجل عيسى عليه السلام اليه تحمله الملائكة وتتلقاه أيدي الرحمة.
وحُملَ يهوذا على أنه عيسى عليه السلام, وصلب عقاباً له, وسرَت الشائعة بصلب عيسى عليه السلام, وتناقلتها الألسن وسرت مسرى النار في الهشيم, لينفي القرآن الكريم مقالتهم الظالمة بقوله تعالى في سورة النساء 157- 158:
وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شُبِّهَ لهم, وانّ الذينَ اختلفوا فيه لفي شكٍّ منه ما لهم به من علمٍ الا اتباعَ الظنِّو وما قتلوهُ يقيناً * بل رفعه الله اليهِ , وكان اللهُ عزيزاً حكيماً
ونما أن نقل الخبر الى أمه مريم عليها السلام , حتى ردّدت مقالة ابنها بقوله تعالى: والسلام عليّ يومَ وُلِدْتُ ويومَ اموتُ ويومَ أُبْعَثُ حيّاً
ولم تلبث عليها السلام الا زمنا يسيرا بعد رفع ابنها عليه السلام حتى توفاها الله عزوجل. 
وقد ورد في تفسير العلامة ابن كثير رحمه الله للآية التي تلت كلمة المسيح عليه السلام والتي ألقاها على أمه عليها السلام حين تكلم في المهد وبرأها من التهمة المنسوبة اليها, فقد أجمع علماء التاريخ من أهل الكتاب وغيرهم أجمعوا انّ قسطنطين أول من حرّف الانجيل وغيّر دين المسيح عليه السلام, واستبدلها لهم بكتب القوانين , وشرّعَ لهم أشياء ابتدعوها, وبنى لهم يومها الكنائس الكبرة في مملكته كلها المتمثلة يومئذ ( ببلاد الشام والجزيرة العربية وبلاد الروم) وقد بلغ عدد الكنائس يومها حوالي 12 ألف كنيسة, وعلى الرغم من الايذاء الشديد والافتراء على الله عزوجل بأن وعموا له ولداً, سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون, الا أنه سبحانه وتعالى بحلمه العظيبم أنظرهم الى يوم القيامة, فمن صفات الله عزوجل أنه سبحانه وتعالى لا يُعجّلَ العقوبة بمن عصاه, كما جاء في الصحيحين عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: لا أحد أصبرُ على أذى سمعه من الله, انهم يجعلون له ولداً, وهو يرزقُهُم ويُعافيَهُم
وقد جاء في الحديث المتفق عليه من حديث عبادة بن الصامت رضي الله عنه قال, قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: مَنْ شَهِدَ أنْ لا الهَ الاّ الله وحدّهُ لا شريكَ له, وأنّ محمداً عبدُهُ ورسوله, وأنّ عيسى عبد الله ورسوله, وكلمتِهِ ألقاها الى مريمَ وروحٌ منه, وأنّ الجنةَ حقٌّ والنارٌ حقٌّ, أدخلَهُ الله الجنةَ على مل كانَ عليه من العمل,
أو كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام
والكلمة التي ألقاها عيسى على أمه عليهما السلام , هي كن , بمعجزة الله عزوجل في حمل أمه به عليهما السلام من غير أب, وما انطاق الله عزوجل لعبده عيسى عليه السلام وهو لا يزال في المهد بكلمة العبودية وأنه عبد الله وورسوله, الا ليبرءَ امه مريم عليها السلام من التهم الباطلة التي نسبت اليها قديما وحديثا والتي وصلت بهم الى حد الاشراك بالله تعالى أن نسبوا اليه سبحانه وتعالى ولداً , تعالى الله عما يشركون ويصفون علوا كبيرا, ولعنوا في الدنيا والآخرة لعناً كبيراً. 
قالَ اني عبدُ الله آتانيَ الكتابَ وجعلني نبيّاً 
وبقوله تبارك وتعالى الكريم نكون قد أتينا على مسك الختام.

----------

